# Hello from Olean, NY !!!



## KarateGi (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello My name is John Smith from Olean, New York. I am 55 years old so please take it easy on me.  

If you are not sure where Olean is ? 

It is in Upstate New York right next door to Erie, Pennsylvania. 

I took judo and some karate in the U.S. Air Force in 1974. 

I was still in basic training when the Vietnam War ended. 

I got out of the air force in 1979 with the rank of E-4. 

My son is currently in the U.S. Army stationed in Germany.

My daughter is in the U.S. Air Force stationed in Texas.

I am married happily to my wife of 37 years with three grandchildren and one more on the way.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome! Definitely a military family.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Drac (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome John..I too am at the 55 mark along with many of the others here..You are in good company...


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, sir.  Take a stroll about and find a chair you like, put your feet up and shoot the breeze.


----------



## KarateGi (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you guys ! Glad to know I am in good company.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## sparky12 (Mar 14, 2009)

OK you young whipper snappers quit bragging about how young you are. I started Kung Fu 20 years ago and I was 43 then. Ah the Castle restaurant used to be one of the top 10 on the nation. Is it still in business in Olean?

Regards, Don


----------



## seasoned (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello John. I am almost 66yrs old. Between Sparky12, you, Drac, and I, we add up to, holy cow!!! Anyway, welcome aboard and enjoy.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome to MT
Olean... know where Limestone and Bradford are


----------



## David Weatherly (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, welcome to the list.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry you had to go, but rules is rules!


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome and thank you for you and your familys service to our country.

Michael


----------

